# Wild Camping Between Loret de Mar and Calella



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone knows of any safe spots for over night stops between Loret de Mar and Calella.

Are there any water parks in this area?

Regards
Ray


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is in the campsite database..
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10584

Havent stopped there as we either use campsite in Blanes (several) or Bon repos at Santa suzzana.. Water parks not sure either,,,


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link Steve

Regards
ray


----------

